# If you failed a class twice, would you take it a third time?



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

nevermind.


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

I guess it depends on if your still interested in the course/subject enough to take it again since it isn't a required course for your AA. 

if it was me I wouldn't retake it, but to each their own. Most of my classes are degree requirements so if I failed them I would definately have to retake.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No, I wouldn't, personally. I wouldn't want to risk failing another time. If it's not required, I'd get the hell away from that class.

However, if this is something that is going to really bug you if you don't try again and stick it out, that's another story. It might be hard to let go.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Group exams??? :eek I'd stay well away from any class that had a group exam...that's insane. How can they possibly claim to give everyone a fair chance? It's inevitable that some groups are going to be stronger than others! People who would otherwise struggle might do better, people who would normally do well might suffer...


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd have run from it after the first time if it wasnt a requirement.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Eh, I always end up thinking "since I took the class before, and already have the textbook, the class should be easier this time" but so far that hasn't been true.
I guess I'm disappointed in failing a class twice and just mostly ranting. 


I probably won't retake it. I hope I can get a good amount when I try to resell my textbook.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Can you take it as Pass/No Pass so it doesn't affect your GPA?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

--


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Cleary said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean.


Rather than take the class for a grade, u might be able to take it on a pass/no pass basis. Either you pass the class or you don't. You won't get any credit for taking it, but it's an option if you're really interested in the subject. You might want to check w/ a counselor tho - I'm not sure how it'll look if you take it pass/no pass after having previously taken it.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

If it's not a requirement, then I wouldn't. :no Never cared for Sociology. Boooooriiiiiing!


----------



## Bewil (Jan 3, 2010)

If it is just because you find it interesting then you can do that on your own. The only way i would take a non-required class a third time is if i felt the need to prove to myself that i could make it through the class.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I failed this class twice because of anxiety. I am taking it a 3rd time now, and managed to get some accomodations for the speech. Will see how it goes. Unfortunately its a required class for my degree.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

I think it depends. Is the subject simply way too hard, or is it mainly procrastination and anxiety? Be truthful. I've failed calculus 1 twice hard. It was very difficult at the time, but also because I was procrastinating a lot and high anxiety. I got that better under control and ended up getting a nice 78% my third time. Found the course rather simple this time. It seemed like anxiety was clouding my thought process at that time.

I wouldn't take it again though until anxiety and procrastination is manageable.


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

Check your school policy. If you repeat it again, it might wipe out the F on your transcript and wont even show. I'm a stickler for A's and honors and had to do a repeat once or twice, but that's me. 

Or you can just complete the course during winter break by yourself...when you repeat the course, your classmates will look at you like a smarty pants


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Sociology is a really tough course. I agree with the others who said if you don't need to take it then don't. I had to drop Women's Studies the first year of uni and felt pretty disappointed, but I knew that I couldn't do well in it. Now that I look back, I am really glad that I made that decision. 

We all have strengths and weaknesses when it comes to taking courses.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> If it's not a requirement, then I wouldn't. :no Never cared for Sociology. Boooooriiiiiing!


That class, for me, was a requirement and I had the shock of my collegiate career when I found out at the end of the quarter that I got a D. I had the worst flu of my life during spring break and went back at the beginning of the following quarter and had to go to the professor. There was NO way I got a D in that course given my grades. I actually got a B. I still don't know how they made that mistake, but to be off by two grade letters.....:no. This was 1997, people!


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> That class, for me, was a requirement and I had the shock of my collegiate career when I found out at the end of the quarter that I got a D. I had the worst flu of my life during spring break and went back at the beginning of the following quarter and had to go to the professor. There was NO way I got a D in that course given my grades. I actually got a B. I still don't know how they made that mistake, but to be off by two grade letters.....:no. This was 1997, people!


I know a girl that got a D in her sociology exam, she sent it off to be remarked and she actually got an A. I don't understand how they get stuff like this messed up.

Anyway, I took a history paper two times and failed it. I resat it a third time and got 96%, which was the highest score in the class. It's possible if you keep trying.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> That class, for me, was a requirement and I had the shock of my collegiate career when I found out at the end of the quarter that I got a D. I had the worst flu of my life during spring break and went back at the beginning of the following quarter and had to go to the professor. There was NO way I got a D in that course given my grades. I actually got a B. I still don't know how they made that mistake, but to be off by two grade letters.....:no. This was 1997, people!


Yeah, as I recall, I didn't do too well in it myself. That course was, well... :time


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Only if I absolutely had to and it were offered all year, including the summer.

If I had to retake a class twice that was only offered once a year, :no


----------

